# Hacer de un cable RGB a S-video



## djohny (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola! bueno en principio me presento!  estoy bastante metido en el tema de audio/video asi que me vereis de vez en cuando, y aqui mi duda:

Os cuento: tengo una tarjeta TV en el PC y mi hermano quiere meter una video consola, tenemos la clavija convencional de video compuesto (de normal calidad de imagen) y quiero usar la de s-video... la idea es coger un RGB/scart original de la consola y hacer unas soldaduras en la clavija para separar la crominancia y la luminancia (y la masa claro) para tener un s-video...

creeis que asi tendre mas calidad de imagen que con lo compuesto? o hay adaptadores que respeten la calidad de video? gracias de antemano


----------



## capitanp (Dic 1, 2006)

que video consola


----------



## djohny (Dic 1, 2006)

una gamecube, seria partir del cable bueno, el RGB/scart y como tiene la luminancia y cromancia separadas...... mirar a ver si se puede hacer... q me decis?


----------

